# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Sevolium  na trądzik??????

## Nie zarejestrowany

Może ktoś mi napisać jakie efekty ogólnie dało u Was to serum na trądzik?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Używam od dwóch miesięcy i jestem z niego bardzo zadowolona. Dobrze zwalcza wypryski  :Smile:  co mi się podoba to świetnie matuje skórę. Mam problem z wydzielaniem sebum i jest to jeden z niewielku kosmetyków, który dobrze sobe z tym radzi. Konsystencja równiez mi odpowiada. Nie lubie  gęstych lepiuchów a to ma konsystencję takiego delikatnego  żeliku.  Tak wię nie czuję lepkiej warstwy na skórze, dobrze się wchłania. Można od razu praktycznie zacząć sobie robić make up.  no i fajnie niweluje zaczerwienienia wokół krostek. Nie zostają po  pryszczach ślady ( chociaż to równiez może jest skutek tego, ze jakiś czas temu przestałam wyciskać pryszcze).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może ktoś mi napisać jakie efekty ogólnie dało u Was to serum na trądzik?


W zasadzie pierwszy kosmetyk który mi tak bardzo pomógł Stosuje na zmianę z retinolami oraz moja skóra wyglada o wiele lepiej niż wcześniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny sama chciałabym sobie kupić to serum. Zrobiłam jednak sobie pewne rozpoznanie i widziałam je jedynie do kupienia przez internet. Orientujecie się czy może będę w stanie dostać je gdzieś stacjonarnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny sama chciałabym sobie kupić to serum. Zrobiłam jednak sobie pewne rozpoznanie i widziałam je jedynie do kupienia przez internet. Orientujecie się czy może będę w stanie dostać je gdzieś stacjonarnie?


Niestety nie. Jedynie przez internet

----------


## CBDgold_pl

Jeżeli masz problem z trądzikiem, tonei szukaj rozwiązania w postaci kosmetyko na własną rękę, tylko udaj się z tym do dermatologa, w przeciwnym razie możesz tyko pogorszyć swój stan. Konsultacja z lekarzem specjalistą będzie bezpieczna i wskazana.

----------


## Iga1717

Tak, też radziłabym najpierw pójść do lekarza  :Smile: 
Natomiast jeśli chodzi o Sevolium - myślę, że jest to krem łagodzący objawy trądziku, nie-leczący. Sama obecnie stosuję Sevolium, ale jestem po antybiotykoterapii i Sevolium traktuję jako prewencję.  :Wink: 
O Sevolium możecie poczytać więcej też na medme.pl.

----------


## Iga1717

Tak, też radziłabym najpierw pójść do lekarza  :Smile: 
Natomiast jeśli chodzi o Sevolium - myślę, że jest to krem łagodzący objawy trądziku, nie-leczący. Sama obecnie stosuję Sevolium, ale jestem po antybiotykoterapii i Sevolium traktuję jako prewencję.  :Wink: 
O Sevolium możecie poczytać więcej też na medme.pl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny a stosujecie sevolium pod makijaż? Nie roluje się podkład po nim?
Ja jeszcze nie próbowałam. Używam od paru dni ale głównie po zmyciu makijażu. Na noc mi nawilża i wygładza skórę. Ale czasem rano i tak jest sucha (może jeszcze za krótko).

----------


## olikom

Ja stosuje pod makijaż to sevolium i całkiem fajnie się zachowuje. NIe waży się podkład, bo samo serum jest takim jakby zelem i szybko sie wchlania  :Wink:

----------


## Serduszko91

ja się zastanawiam właśnie... cena mnie trochę przeraża...chociaż może warto odłożyć. Co myślicie? Czytam wiele dobrych opinii na temat tego kremu ale boję się, że nie zadziała na mnie.

----------


## melituska

Słyszałam co nie co o tym preparacie, ale mój lekarz najpoerw polecił spróbowanie innego dermokosmetyku. Stosuję od paru miesiećybalsam do twarzy i ciała Cetaphil MD Dermoprotektor. Zdecydowanie mi pomaga, nie mam tak widocznych wypryskow, a skora jest fajnie nawulżona. Ten preparat ma dobry skład nie podrażniający wrażliwej i wymagaąjącej skóry trądzikowej. Ma w sobiw olej z orzechow makadamia, pantenol, składnik antybakteryjny. Ja jestem z niego zadowolona  :Smile:

----------


## kamilakoral

A to sevolium jaki ma skład i gdzie można kupić ten krem? Chcę dobrać jakiś dobry specyfik dla mojego syna, nic co przepisz doktor - nie działa  :Frown:

----------


## mary-jane

Przez internet można sobie to serum zamówić  :Smile:  spróbuj, bo serum jest łagodne i z naturalnymi ekstraktami z roślin, plus zawiera jeszcze nanozłoto, więc ma oczyszczające właściwości. Na pewno nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A to sevolium jaki ma skład i gdzie można kupić ten krem? Chcę dobrać jakiś dobry specyfik dla mojego syna, nic co przepisz doktor - nie działa


A to jak najbardziej spróbuj - wiadomo ze to nie jest taka silna maść ale dla młodych ludzi tym lepiej, że stosowałnby taki łagodniejszy specyfik.
Sevolium nie powinno go podrażnić, tylko musiałby stosować to serum codziennie - wtedy po kilku tygodniach na pewno  byłoby lepiej  :Smile:

----------


## KonopnaFarmacjagdynia

A ja odradzam próbowanie na własną rękę tylko w pierwszej kolejności warto udać się do dermatologa bay określił i zbadał z jakim typem trądziku dokładnie mamy do czynienia po czym doradził odpowiednie leki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiscie ze warto w 1 kolejnosci isc do dermatologa ale tez nie zgodzilabym sie na tabletki..
Wole kremy, naturalne preparaty, jak to sevolium czy maseczki z glinki czy z węgla... Nie będę się truć!!!

----------


## ala_ma_kota

Wszystkie tabletki na trądzik to jedno wielkie D. Co innego naturalne kremy. Sevolium to coś dla ludzi, którzy walczą nie tylko z trądzikiem ale też wysuszoną skórą.

----------


## halyna

Tak sobie myślę, że i chyba ja zamówie Sevolium, za dużo opinii pozytywnych, żeby nie kupić, wśród znajomych też  :Big Grin:  A mają może teraz jakąś promocje?

----------


## ChemoDry B6

Leczenie trądziku i łojotokowego zapalenia skóry wspomaga witamina E, która jest silnym przeciwutleniaczem. Chroni ona komórki skóry przed uszkodzeniem, do którego dochodzi, gdy pojawia się trądzik.

W przypadka trądziku, który związany jest z cyklem miesięcznym lub menopauzą, pomaga z kolei witamina B6.

----------


## Ralfie

mam 14 lat i okropny problem ;// mam bardzo duzy kompleks, bo mam pol twarzy zasypana pryszczami, wstydze sie o tym rozmawiac i isc do lekarza ;/ mama mowi zebym tego nie drapal i ale denerwuja mnie te pryszcze, pomocy co robic

----------


## Sanya

No drapać nie można bo tylko przenosisz pryszcze w inne miejsca. To normalne że w tym wieku masz pryszcze. Kup sobie dobry krem - np. ten o którym mówią dziewczyny i miej swoj ręcznik i tak dalej, nie jedz ostrych potraw i słodyczy i tak wytrzymaj z miesiąc i zobacz, czy będzie poprawa!

----------


## Karo45

Jak dla mnie sevolium bomba. Smaruje rano i wieczorem i codziennie o kilka krost mniej, a takich gejzerów jak ja to mało kto ma. Fajne jest to że jest taki przezroczysty i normalnie podkład mogę na niego nakładać.

----------


## KonopnaFarmacjagdynia

Jeżeli mamy problem z trądzikiem to moim daniem w pierwszej kolejności warto wybrać się do lekarza specjalisty, czyli dermatologa który doradzi zarówno odpowiednia kurację jak i dietę. Czasami koniecznością może okazać się przyjmowanie antybiotyku.

----------


## Joanna Kawka

Moja opinia jako osoby mające w przesżłości trądzik a dziś osoby, która gdzieś tam ma jeszcze pozostałe problemy jest taka: odpowiednia dieta, wykluczyć gluten, przynajmniej spróbować, Pszenica dzisiaj pryskana jest randapem, potemz  tego robią chleb... a my to wszytsko jemy. Także dieta i jeszcze raz dieta. Iść do lekarza znaleźć przyczynę trądziku robiąc badania, może ma się jakiegoś grzyba  w sobie. Antybiotykoterapia- mi pomagała klinamycyna oraz tetrracyklina. plus maść, bardzo pomocne okazało się u mnie serum do chorej skóry Essenz dermokosmetyk w 100% naturalny- to jest mój przypadek, niczego innego nie stosowałam.Także tyle by było z mojej strony.

----------


## zielonysklep_com

W przypadku trądziku stosować można ajurwedyjski krem Kailas na problemy skórne. Do jego produkcji używa się oleju kokosowego i sandałowego, a także wielu rzadkich esencji ziołowych, które pochodzą z czystych terenów Himalajów. Działają one bakteriobójczo, antywirusowo, antyseptycznie i przeciwzapalnie.

----------


## tygrysek

mam już któreś opakowanie z kolei i jest bardzo fajne. jak jest naturalne to znaczy ze nie może być otwarte dłużej niż 3 miesiące i tutaj wszystko się zgadza. krosty znikają i mniej ich się pojawia  :Smile:  niektórzy narzekają na zapach ale myślę ze to kwestią gustu. jak dla mnie do polecenia.

----------


## MadziaS

Na pewno bardzo fajnym serum do chorej skóry jest Essenz, jest to serum, które m.in ma wyciąg z konopii i chyba lnu o ile pamiętam. W każdym razie bardzo fajnie nawilża skóre i łagodzi podrażnienia.

----------


## Elton Dżon

Dotychczas mój ulubiony krem na trądzik. Mam podobne zdanie co powyższe opinie - ma bardzo przyjemny zapach i konsystencje, wchlania sie super i zauważalnie zredukował mi sebum i odzywil skore, ktora wyglada o wieeeeele zdrowiej niz przed smarowaniem.

----------


## tully

mam sevolium już jakiś czas (jestem w połowie drugiego opakowania) i ogólnie całkiem spoko kosmetyk, bo widzę że sporadycznie jakaś dioda zaświeci, a te starsze znikają  :Smile:

----------


## esmeralda

skąd dokładne to sevolium kupujecie bo byłam w aptece i nie mieli.

----------


## Rozza

nie dostaniesz w aptece z tego co wiem bo chyba sevolium można go kupic online u nich na stronie albo na allegro.

----------


## Alicyjka

Wszystko w porzadku ale nie moge znalezc inci tego kosmetyku.. chciałabym zobaczyć co jest w tym sevolium  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## niderlandka

Prosze bardzo, inci sevoium: Aqua, Propanediol, Glycerin, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Algin, Glycyrrhiza Glabra Root Extract, Calendula Officinalis Extract, Viola Tricolor Extract, Salix Alba Bark Extract, Saccharomyces Cerevisiae Extract, Lecithin, D-panthenol, Sorbitol, Citric Acid, Zinc PCA, Colloidal Gold, Phenoxyethanol, Ethylhexylglycerin, Citrus Limon Peel Oil, Nelumbo Nucifera Oil, Rosa Damascena Flower Oil, Santalum Album Oil

nie zapycha ani nic.. ogólnie jest bardzo fajny jeżeli chodzi o skórę trądzikową  :Smile:

----------


## KoralowaSzminka

Wiecie może jak on sie nosi pod pokładem? Hm?

----------


## Majka2312

U mnie na trądzik fajnie sprawdziły się dermokosmetyki Acne Novaclear do codziennej pielęgnacji. Oczyszczają, łagodzą podrażnienia, działają antybakteryjnie i zapobiegają powstawaniu nowych wyprysków. Dobrze też nawilżają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

trochę się nie zgadzam z tym acne novo bo jednak jest tam coś co mocno podrażnia cerę. co do sevolium to jednak jak się nosi to wydaje mi się że jest ok. może z tego co zauważyłam to jak nałożysz go za dużo to może się coś rollować, ale  przy takim normalnym stosowaniu to myślę że nie ma na to zbytnio opcji.

----------

